# trailer sailing to Apostle Islands (Superior)



## pelicanl (Jul 15, 2006)

Is August still a decent time to sail to Apostle Islands for temp and good winds? Is a site available to recommend what to take on such a cruise for 4-5 days.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sure hope so! We are planning (hoping) to go up for a weekend in mid-August. I have been kayaking up there in August and found the weather to be great. The wind is pretty constant, which was a bother when paddling, but should make for great sailing.

Get the NPS map of the park, that will give not only water depths and docks, but show trails on the larger islands. The water will still be _cold_ outside the shallow bays, but the air temp can get up to 90F. And for better info than my opinion, use this- http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/gtlakes.htm

Have fun!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If I recall correctly, there's some restsrictions about sailing in that area. Might want to double check on that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up PBzeer. I called the park and asked them and the news is nothing but good! If you plan on anchoring and sleeping aboard, there are no permits and no fees. This may change for next year, but currently it is free to sail around the Apostles. There is a fire ban in effect right now- no beach fires and the ranger suggested not even smoking while ashore on the islands. You may make a fire as big as you wish on your boat though 

The weather looks good for this week, my fingers are crossed for next weekend! Now to check the wiring and grease the hubs on the trailer...

What are you sailing pelicanl? We will be taking a 20' Balboa up.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Seems there's something else about garbage as well, but they should have told you that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Apostle Island are great if you have the boat. Winds have been pretty heavy this year. My boat and our marina were actually hit by a tornado on 6/17. Still adding up all the damage. 
If you have something like a McGregor 26 you might want to reconsider. Pretty light weight rig for some of the conditions. We've sailed several days in winds in excess of 30kts. Sometimes over 40.
Best of luck


----------



## JRonUnderSail (Jul 9, 2006)

As a guy that has sailed the Apostle Islands for the last 20+ years, from everything from a Tartan 33 to a MacGregor 26X, I'll tell you that August is probably the best month to sail the islands! The winds are good, the water is warm, and large storms are minimal...
I presently have a 2000 26X (sold the Catalina 30 earlier this year) that I sail out of Bayfield. I downsized to a trailerable boat, since I get bored just sailing around Lake Superior. So far I've been on Lake Michigan, plan to race in Lake of the Woods (LOWISA), and hit Houghton/Hancock in September... 
I've had another (1995) 26X in heavy weather (12" rain storm) on Lake Superior: NOT A PROBLEM! With any trailerable boat, you can always beach it and tie to a tree.... Don't let anyone tell you that trailerable boats have light rigging! Take a 30 Catalina (14,000 lbs.) Now take a 3000 lb, trailer boat... Yep the rigging is lighter but so is the weight!
Use common sense, listen to the weather radio, and have fun!
Cheers,
JR on UnderSail


----------



## pelicanl (Jul 15, 2006)

I just found an older 22' South Coast (thats OK,I hadn't heard of it either) after owning a Hobie for so many years. Too much work goes into multihull sailing so I thought I would try a mono. Thank you for sharing what you found out about sailing the Apostle Islands-- I think you mono hull people are much more helpful and willing to help a guy get started, I can't wait to get up their and get on the water. I have been trying to sail as much as I can on our little 2500 acre lake in SD, just to prepare for this trip in August to Superior. When they talk about 2-4 foot waves on forcasts for Superior, is that a "white cap" (crashing) wave or just a rolling one?? Never been on big water like Superior.....


----------



## JRonUnderSail (Jul 9, 2006)

If you're planning a Apostle Island trip, you should buy a copy of Bonnie Dahl's book "Superior Way"... It gives useful information on the entire lake, but has an extensive section on the Apostle Islands. They have a nice chart that gives good places to anchor (dock) with varing wind conditions. It's available at the Outfitter's Store (near the Bayfield Post Office) or thru Amazon.com
A 3-4 day trip could include Stockton Island, Rocky or South Twin (unique spot that if the wind changes you just move to the other island, not far away.), and Raspberry Island.
There's a nice public launch (follow the signs in town) that can take nearly any boat. There's also a Ship's Store with an extensive stock of nautical items and an Ace Hardware store....
If the weather goes bad, (rain) you can always pull into Madeline Island for a night at the marina. They have a great store and nice facilities.
Remember to bring plenty of drinking water. Since it has been declared a "Wilderness", water pumps are not available. Mosquitoes are minimal this year with the dry conditions, but some islands have black flies. We were at Devils Island (nice little harbor for trailer boats) on the 14th. The light house tour was wonderful, but the black flies were nasty!
Fair winds,
JR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, I have been watchingthe weather reports too- 2ft waves with a 5-10kt wind will not have white caps. They just roll along...

That was my experience in a 14ft kayak, which I paddled through 7ft waves in. That was not so much fun!

When are you going up there pelicanl? We hope to go next weekend, if we survive the 100 degree weekend predicted for Minneapolis this weekend.

Thanks for the tip on the book JRon, I will look for in Bayfield. BTW, what do you think of the boat ramp in Little Sand Bay? That is where I have always started kayaking and I like the proximity to Sand Island (nice bay for the first night). Our Balboa 20 has about 2-3ft draft with the keel up, could we get in and out of the ramp/bay.


----------



## JRonUnderSail (Jul 9, 2006)

Little Sand Bay launch ramp is just fine... I've used it before. It makes for a short trip to Sand and York! York is a fun place to anchor, back in the protected bay: you usually find just a kayaker or two camping out...
Don't forget that Raspberry Island light house is closed for remodeling! Since you're close to Sand, I'd recommend that you dock in East Bay or anchor in Honeymoon Bay. Then take the walk to the light house... You won't be dissapointed... There are still berries out there also (bring a baggie).
Town is a distance from Little Sand Bay... Get your ice on the way. In case they didn't tell you, it's like "bath water", this year on Lake Superior! I was diving without a wet suit last week...
Cheers,
JR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, we went and made it back! What an experience! A full trip report would take too long to type right now, but here is a summary:
Friday- We drove up, got the boat prepped and in the water in good time and headed out from Little Sand Bay. With wind from the E, we tacked to Rasberry in time to get hit by a T-storm off Rasberry. N wind very strong, 5-7' waves. Fought N into the bay on the west side of the island and used our new 13LBS danforth to good effect.
Saturday- got up, played and headed W to Sand. Played it very conservative after Friday's fun. Had lunch in East Bay on Sand, then tacked back to LSB to anchor outside the marina/dock. Beautiful moonrise and dinner.
Sunday- take out and played tourist in Bayfield.

This being our first trip on 'big water' we learned a lot. First, get a VHF!!! Not that it would have helped more than looking around did for weather- aside from wind direction, the weather forcasts were not very accurate. It would have been nice to talk to other sailors out there though. Second, put reefing lines on ahead of time! Obvious in retrospect  The second achor, a 'storm' anchor according to the sizing charts was crucial to our survival at one point and very helpful to our sleep both nights. We spent the night with a 10-15kt wind blowing into us and had no drag in the morning. Our 55LBS thrust electric motor was awesome (until the battery died); we are thinking of sellingthe outboard and going all electric. 

The water was fantastically warm- I was in swimtrunks and swimming morning and night. We saw one other 20' the whole weekend, everyone else was 30 feet or bigger. Most thought us insane to be sailing out there in our little Balboa. We cannot wait to do it again  The book 'Superior Ways' is 2 years out of print 

Have fun pelicanl and let us know how it goes for you!


----------

